#  > TECHNIEK & ZELFBOUW FORA >  > ZELFBOUW LUIDSPREKER FORUM >  >  De bouw van een dubbel 10" hoorngeladen kast

## ivo

Afgelopen dagen bezig geweest met dubbel 10" hoorngeladen top.
Afstraling 60x20 gr, de kast is 81,5 hoog, 44,5 breed en 41 diep.
Het front is incl de hoorns, speakers en driver geheel uitneembaar, zo kan je eerst de speakers op de hoorns monteren waarna het geheel in de kast wordt geschoven en vastgezet.
Hieronder foto van de kast met de hoorns erin, meerdere foto's gaan volgen.

----------


## Verheyen

Gaan die kasten laag genoeg komen Ivo? Ik gebruik zelf ook 10"op hoorn op dubbel 18" basreflex. Voor disco dingen gaat dit goed maar er zit toch een gat tussen. Ik filter de boel op 125hz.

greetz

Bert

----------


## ivo

Het systeem zal op 160Hz 24db/okt worden afgefilterd, lager gaat het toch niet ivm de korte hoorn.
Met een paar hybride's eronder, deze kunnen tot 160hz worden ingezet, zou het gat relatief moeten wezen.
Er worden 2 toppen per kant gebruikt, door de koppeling zou het -3db punt van de toppen wel wat lager uitvallen dan de 160HZ.
Wat er uiteindelijk onder kom weet ik niet, de kasten zijn niet voor mijzelf.

----------


## 4AC

> Het front is incl de hoorns, speakers en driver geheel uitneembaar, zo kan je eerst de speakers op de hoorns monteren waarna het geheel in de kast wordt geschoven en vastgezet.



Wat is de conventionele manier om dit te doen dan? (bijv. 'luik' aan de achterkant dat daarna wordt vastgezet?)

En nog een vrij voorspelbare vraag: welke componenten gaan er gebruikt worden?
Tja, verder, ziet er goed uit, zoals we gewend zijn.

Mvg,

Teun

----------


## ivo

De conventionele manier is inderdaad via een luik aan de achterkant.
Ik heb gekozen voor deze manier omdat je met een luik weinig ruimte overhou om de speakers vast te kunnen zetten.
Op deze manier kan ik eerst de speakers en driver op zijn plaats zetten, evt het filter en daarna alles in een keer op zijn plaats zetten.
De randen worden met foamband afgeplakt, zo zijn luchtlekkages minimaal, het "front" wordt in zijn geheel met een paar schroeven klemgezet, foto's van dit gebeuren volgen.

In de kasten komen JBL componenten.
De JBL componenten komen uit een dubbel 10" hoorngeladen kasten (ik weet niet of deze orgineel was?)
De kasten waren in zo'n slechte staat dat opknapen niet meer zinvol was, de hoorns die in de kasten zaten zouden er waarschijnlijk ook niet heel uitgekomen zijn.
De "orginele" kasten zijn, zo is mij verteld, een aantal jaar met een top40 coverband meegereisd en hadden zich al bewezen.
De nieuwe kasten gaan een aantal jaar dienst doen bij Jorrit....

----------


## 4AC

Kijk, dat verklaard een hoop.
Het ziet er tot nu toe erg goed uit.

Die ronde handvatten, is dat de nieuwe 'huisstijl' van Iven? Het viel me voor het eerst op toen ik je nieuwe site zag, maar nu zie ik het weer verschijnen.

Mvg,

Teun

----------


## ivo

Voor de ronde grepen heb ik gekozen vanwegen gebrek aan ruimte voor marshalgrepen.
Onderaan wordt er een ruimte achter de greep gecreeerd door de vorm van de onderste hoorn (de ruimte is geheel gesloten), bij de bovenste grepen is er ruimte achter de driver, misschien dat ik daar nog een kapje over zet maar het koelt de ruimte rond de driver wel lekker zo...

----------


## RenéE

Ik zou de handvaten, zowel de hoge als de lage, zoveel mogelijk dicht maken.... anders wordt het toch gauw zo'n rotzooitje binnenin de kast.

----------


## ivo

Nog een paar foto's (de foto's van het monteren van de speakers op de hoorns komen morgen)

----------


## Watt Xtra

Bis Morgen!!

----------


## teunos

Leuke poging, volgende keer beter....

Nee serieus, echt weer pure top kwaliteit van je Ivo, dit ziet er weer heel erg goed uit! 
Maar hoe groot is de hoek van de trapezium? lijkt erop alsof de hoek vele malen kleiner is dan de spreiding van de hoorns, gaat dit niet problemen opleveren met interferentie  indien er 2 per kant gebruikt worden?

Mvg, Teun

----------


## ivo

De hoek van de kast is inderdaad wat kleiner dan die van de hoorn.
Hier is de "vuist regel" van toepassing, kasten tegen elkaar zetten en aan de voorkant tussen de kasten een vuistgrote ruimte er tussen laten, de achterkant van de kasten tegen elkaar laten staan.

Vandaag ook de toppen aangehad en sia smaart erachter gehangen.
De toppen klonken beter dan ik had verwacht, in your face, ook had de top weinig eq nodig, wat tussen de 2000 - 2500hz.
De koppeling tussen de laagkasten en toppen ging direckt goed, de subs tot 115hz door laten lopen, de toppen vanaf 125hz.
De tijd was te kort om uitgebreide meetingen te doen, Jorrit had nog een afspraak en times fly when your having fun.

Foto's van het monteren van de units,

----------


## MusicXtra

> Leuke poging, volgende keer beter....
> 
> Nee serieus, echt weer pure top kwaliteit van je Ivo, dit ziet er weer heel erg goed uit! 
> Maar hoe groot is de hoek van de trapezium? lijkt erop alsof de hoek vele malen kleiner is dan de spreiding van de hoorns, gaat dit niet problemen opleveren met interferentie  indien er 2 per kant gebruikt worden?
> 
> Mvg, Teun



Er is geen kast te vinden die dezelfde hoek heeft als de hoek van de hoorn....
De optie die Ivo noemt wordt heel erg veel toegepast.

----------


## DJ Antoon

> Er is geen kast te vinden die dezelfde hoek heeft als de hoek van de hoorn....



Nee?, ik weet zeker van wel. Al geld dit wel vaak voor de wat kleinere openingshoeken, dus vaak grotere systemen.

----------


## MusicXtra

> Nee?, ik weet zeker van wel. Al geld dit wel vaak voor de wat kleinere openingshoeken, dus vaak grotere systemen.



Noem er eens één dan, ben erg benieuwd hoe ze dat constructief op hebben gelost.

----------


## Watt Xtra

Laten we Lekker ON topic blijven!!

Heeft er niets mee te maken wat jullie vinden kwa afstraling van andere kasten!
Kasten staan inmiddels hier, foto's zal ik spoedig plaatsen, evenals de bevindingen van klank enz van deze kasten.

Ivo heeft de kasten naar mijn wensen gebouwd. Zullen ondersteunt worden met 4 enkele 18" JBL2241 laagkasten per 2 topkasten.

Toppen zullen 2weg worden aangestuurt, geprocesst dmv een Xilica. Amps ben ik nog niet helemaal uit, heb standaard racken met 2 maal Synq 3K6 en Labgruppen 1300. Ik betwijfel echter of een 1300 voldoende zou wezen om op het mid te plaatsen. En dan kom ik nog wat 1300 tekort  :Big Grin:  Synq is weer erg veel om op het mid te plaatsen.

Hier ga ik nog eens mee experimenteren.

Kastjes zijn verder erg compact, gaan vreselijk HARD en netjes te tillen met 2 man. Goed te stacken door de plaatsing van de handgrepen, en zelfs alleen van de bassen te halen!

----------


## qvt

> Er is geen kast te vinden die dezelfde hoek heeft als de hoek van de hoorn....



L'Acoustics ARCS en Meyer JM-1P  :Wink: 

L'Ac gebruikt een DOSC van 60x22,5 Graden om het hoog gecontroleerd te laten afstralen, van meyer weet ik het niet maar het zal ongetwijfeld in dezelfde richting zitten (compressiedriver gekoppeld aan een waveguide)

----------


## MusicXtra

> L'Acoustics ARCS en Meyer JM-1P 
> 
> L'Ac gebruikt een DOSC van 60x22,5 Graden om het hoog gecontroleerd te laten afstralen, van meyer weet ik het niet maar het zal ongetwijfeld in dezelfde richting zitten (compressiedriver gekoppeld aan een waveguide)



Ja, klopt maar het gaat hier niet om het hoog maar om het laag/mid.
Om toch maar on-topic te blijven; ziet er netjes uit allemaal, persoonlijk zou ik echter de hoorns van iets dunner materiaal gemaakt hebben om wat gewicht te besparen.

----------


## ivo

> Om toch maar on-topic te blijven; ziet er netjes uit allemaal, persoonlijk zou ik echter de hoorns van iets dunner materiaal gemaakt hebben om wat gewicht te besparen.



Heb ik aan gedacht maar duner materiaal kan gan resoneren, dan zou ik dit weer moeten verstevigen wat ook weer gewicht met zich meebrengt.
De driver van jbl, die in de kasten zit, weegt al 14kilo.

----------


## MusicXtra

> Heb ik aan gedacht maar duner materiaal kan gan resoneren, dan zou ik dit weer moeten verstevigen wat ook weer gewicht met zich meebrengt.
> De driver van jbl, die in de kasten zit, weegt al 14kilo.



Ik snap het, zeker als de hoorn demontabel moet blijven.
En met een driver van 14 kilo :EEK!:  doet die laatste kilo besparing er ook niet echt meer toe.

----------


## Watt Xtra

ZO!
Gisteren de topkasten dan eindelijk eens goed gebruikt, 2 toppen per kant, 4 JBL X118 laagkasten eronder. Aangestuurt met ampracken met Xilica processing, synq 3K6 op laag en mid en een 1300 Labgruppen op het hoog.

Erg onder de indruk van het directe geluid. Zaaltje van zn 20-25 meter diep, meter of 12 breed. Geluid gewoon recht voor zn raap.
Meer dan voldoende headroom over. Durf er rustig nog wat meer mee te doen. Ook het "hoorn" geluid wat nog wel eens aanwezig wil zijn valt erg mee. 

De komende maanden zal de set nog wat vaker worden ingezet en moet er nog een klein beetje worden gefijntuned om het best haalbare geluid uit de kasten te verkrijgen!

Foto van een stackje zal ik nog plaatsen.

Ivo, "*topkastjes*" gemaakt  :Big Grin:  _hoezo dubbelzinnig?_

----------


## Watt Xtra

zo nu het fotootje

http://www.mijnalbum.nl/Foto-WCSA8SSO.jpg

----------


## Tomgeusens

Hey Ivan,

Ziet er super uit !!
Heb jij daar een speakerplan van?

Ben op zoek naar een goed speakerplan om dergelijke topkast te maken.
Die van Selenium vind ik de topkasten wat te breed uitvallen.

Mijn subs zijn zelf maar 45 breed en hun topkasten zijn 60.

Groeten Tom

----------


## tarpan

Die opening voor de 10"...
Is dat puur om de constructie doenbaar te houden, of is het werkelijk als band-pass?

----------


## Watt Xtra

> Hey Ivan,
> 
> Ziet er super uit !!
> Heb jij daar een speakerplan van?
> 
> Ben op zoek naar een goed speakerplan om dergelijke topkast te maken.
> Die van Selenium vind ik de topkasten wat te breed uitvallen.
> 
> Mijn subs zijn zelf maar 45 breed en hun topkasten zijn 60.
> ...



hallo tom, ik denk niet dat Ivo zo de plannen vrijgeeft. Zijn op verzoek van mij gebouwd door Ivo. Daarnaast de gebruikte en passende componenten welke gebruikt zijn is ook niet voor iedere zelfbouwer wenselijk en of haalbaar kwa financien. Alles JBL. alleen het hoogdrivertje kost net geen 1000 euro.. zonder hoorn.

Deze kastjes zijn mede zo compact doordat de hoorn voor de 10"ers ook vrij kort en klein zijn. Enkel is deze topkast eigenlijk nauwelijks te gebruiken, je mist dan onderin het midlaag. een enkele topkast gaat gewoonweg niet laag genoeg. 2 stuks per kant is dus eigenlijk wel noodzakelijk om goed aan te sluiten op het laag.

----------

